# Dark Power Pro 11 650W oder 750W?



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Hallo PCGH Community, ich möchte mal wieder eine Frage loswerden.
Ich habe mir heute das Dark Pro 900 Gehäuse gekauft und möchte mein jetziges System (Siehe Signatur) dort integrieren. Da ich das alles auch einmal schön "schniecke" haben möchte, habe ich zusätzlich von CableMod farbige Netzteil Kabel für ein Dark Power Pro 11 bestellt. 

Nun zu meiner "Vision", ich brauche nun ein Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650 oder 750 Watt. Da mein jetziges E9 Straight Power 580 Watt hat und die 980ti schon etwas "zieht" möchte ich kein 550 Watt Netzteil verbauen. 
Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt möchte ich dann auf das neue Intel Sockel 2066 umsteigen, eine neue CPU und eine 1080ti und 32GB RAM verbauen und am liebsten alles per Wasserkühlung betreiben. 

Die Frage:
1. Würden hier 650W für die kleine feine Vision reichen oder sollte ich besser gleich 750W kaufen?
2. Ist es für die Komponenten evtl. nicht so gut ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zu kaufen, 
     spricht also noch was anderes gegen 750W also die Tatsache das man Geld verbrennt?

Danke an alle mal wieder!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Januar 2017)

Sofern du kein SLI Setup aufbauen, oder per LN2 kühlen und extreme Spannung anlegen willst, reicht auch ein P11 550W, oder gleich das P11 850W nehmen. Die 650 und 750W lohnen sich eigentlich nie


----------



## markus1612 (22. Januar 2017)

Ein zu großes NT bringt eigentlich nur Nachteile, z.B. die schlechtere Effizienz im Idle.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Also momentan habe ich noch das 650W Netzteil anvisiert,  es soll später auf alle Fälle alles per Wasser gekühlt werden. Lüfter habe ich ca. 6 Stück wenn man die Case Lüfter mitrechnet.


----------



## markus1612 (22. Januar 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Also momentan habe ich noch das 650W Netzteil anvisiert,  es soll später auf alle Fälle alles per Wasser gekühlt werden. Lüfter habe ich ca. 6 Stück wenn man die Case Lüfter mitrechnet.



Das 550er reicht gut aus, Pumpe und Lüfter brauchen fast nichts.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Sicher? Die 980ti zieht ja doch etwas mehr als die 1080 und keiner weiß so genau was die 1080ti ziehen wird. Ist es denn möglich das ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil das altbekannte Spulenfiepen erhöht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

Mit einem DPP11 550W kann man eine R9-295X2 betreiben. 

Das reicht, garantiert


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Auch wenn ich das ganze System übertaktet habe? Bin beim 2600k auf 4,4 Ghz.


----------



## keks4 (22. Januar 2017)

Ja auch dann reicht es  meine 980ti zieht zusammen mit dem 6600K (beide übertaktet ) bei weitem keine 550W


----------



## claster17 (22. Januar 2017)

Rechnen wir mal "etwas" überzogen:
350W 980Ti
150W 2600K
50W Rest

Realität sieht eher so aus (bei Volllast):
300W 980Ti
100W 2600K
<50W Rest

Diese Werte wirst du nur erreichen, wenn du es wirklich darauf anlegst (also nie) und selbst dann reicht das DPP11 550W, weil es dafür ausgelegt ist, dauerhaft 550W zu liefern. Eigentlich kann es 610W liefern, allerdings nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

problemlos, wirklich


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Gut Gut , nur noch mal ganz direkt gefragt:

Gibt's einen technischen Grund der gegen 650W spricht? Wirtschaftliche Gründe ausgenommen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

es hat keine Vorteile und kostet nur mehr. Die 850W Variante dagegen hat einen anderen Aufbau, das wäre eine weitere technische Verbesserung


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Selbst mit einer kompletten Wasserkühlung einen relativ alten i7 2600k der sowieso mehr Strom zieht und einer 980ti passen 550 Watt? Ich bin da einfach etwas "ängstlich" ... 

Gut, bin ganz Ohr ohne mal Google zu fragen: Was ist so toll an dem 850 Watt Netzteil Dark Power Pro


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

Es hat eine "Full Bridge" und keine"Half Bridge"
be quiet! - Lexikon

..


----------



## keks4 (22. Januar 2017)

Hat die stärkere Plattform, siehe hier-> Drück Mich


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt bei 40 € Unterschied ist mir das alles relativ stark "egal". Würde denn ein 850W Netzteil zu einem stärkeren Spulenfiepen führen?

Möchte schon zukunftssicher kaufen so dumm das bei manchen hier klingen mag.


----------



## keks4 (22. Januar 2017)

Wenn du 850W für den Seelenfrieden oder was auch immer haben willst kannst du dass schon nehmen, ist dein Geld


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Würde denn ein 850W Netzteil zu einem stärkeren Spulenfiepen führen? Hatte mal ein paar Netzteile vor einem halben Jahr verbaut, die lagen alle um die 650W. Das Ergebnis war, dass die Grafikkarte stärker gefiept hat als vorher. Waren allerdings alle keine be quiet DPP Netzteile


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Würde denn ein 850W Netzteil zu einem stärkeren Spulenfiepen führen?


Das ist immer ein individuelles Problem zwischen zwei Komponenten. Kann man vorher nie sagen


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Ahh okay, also liegt es nicht an der Wattzahl. Danke 
Eigentlich schwankte ich zwischen 650W und 750W. Nun zwischen 550W und 850W ... hmm


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> problemlos, wirklich



Absolut... 550 Watt sind für eine GPU mehr als genug.



TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bei 40 € Unterschied ist mir das alles relativ stark "egal". Würde denn ein 850W Netzteil zu einem stärkeren Spulenfiepen führen?
> 
> Möchte schon zukunftssicher kaufen so dumm das bei manchen hier klingen mag.



Zukunftssicher ist es alles nur solange Du kein SLI-Setup planst.



TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Ahh okay, also liegt es nicht an der Wattzahl. Danke
> Eigentlich schwankte ich zwischen 650W und 750W. Nun zwischen 550W und 850W ... hmm



Kaufe ein 550 W beQuiet!, falls Du bei Deinem jetzigen Setup bleiben möchtest - kaufe ein 850 W beQuiet!, wenn Du noch eine zweite 980 Ti dazustecken möchtest (bei den Preisen für eine zweite Gainward wohl eher nicht - oder ein anderer Hersteller)
Ich betreibe mein SLI-System bestehend aus zwei EVGA Superclocked 980 Ti und einer kompletten Wakü mit allem "Drum und Dran" (Pumpe, Durchflusssensor, insgesamt vierzehn Lüftern, aqauero 5LT zur Steuerung, etlichen Temperatursensoren und Beleuchtung) mit einem Dark Power Pro 850 W und bisher gab es sebst bei Übertaktung noch keine Probleme mit der Stromversorgung.

Bei einer GPU bist Du mit 550 W mehr als gut gewappnet - auch mit einer Wakü für Dein System


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Info, ich möchte mir wohl noch die Tür offen lassen sowas wie du auch mal aufzubauen und bei 50 € Preisunterschied ist das auch nicht schwer zu entscheiden. SLI werde ich wahrscheinlich nie machen da ich die 1080ti anvisiert habe.

Für mich ist nun eher die Frage relevant:

Schadet ein System was vielleicht nur 550W zieht den 850W Netzteil oder umgekehrt?


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2017)

Welches Board benutzt Du eigentlich?

Ist in Deiner Signatur nicht aufgeführt. 

Bei einer 1080 Ti wirst Du mit noch weniger "Saft" auskommen (je nach Übertaktungsgrad )

Das Dark Power Pro 850 hat ja zwei 12 V 30 A und zwei 12 V 35 A  Schienen und das ist bei SLI (oder mehr) echt sinnvoll aber für nur eine GPU eigentlich sinnfrei...

PS: Schaden wird ein großes Netzteil sicher nicht, nur ist es tatsächlich "größer" und ich hatte in meinem Gehäuse schon Probleme mit einem Lüfter (bis ich ihn schließlich nicht mehr benötigte) und für die 40 oder 50€ kannst Du Dir auch noch schönere Fittinge oder Schläuche für Deine Wakü kaufen (nimm bloß keine Masterkleer-Würste!)


----------



## TheJoker1987 (22. Januar 2017)

Habe derzeit ein Asus p8z77-i deluxe,  mini itx,  soll aber im Herbst ein normales atx mit kaby Lake X Sockel 2066 wechseln

P. S
Noch ist da keine Wakü drin, ich kaufe lieber ohne stark zu sparen daher lohnen die 50 Euro mehr haben nicht sooo sehr


----------



## lefskij (22. Januar 2017)

Ohh... wenn da in Zukunft mehr Speicherkanäle und PCI-E Lanes eingepflanzt werden sollten, schreit das ja förmlich nach einem SLI-Setup... 

PS: Ja, plane die Wakü ordentlich und lege Dir mindestens 500€ auf die hohe Kante und lies Dir den --Wakü-Guide-- mal durch, falls Du es nicht schon getan hast.

PSS: Und tu' Dir den Gefallen und baue einen *externen* Testkreislauf auf, um zu schauen, ob auch alles dicht ist... nichts ist schlimmer, als ein Leck im Gehäuse mit all der Hardware!


----------



## cerbero (23. Januar 2017)

> Möchte schon zukunftssicher kaufen so dumm das bei manchen hier klingen mag.



Wenn die vergangene Entwicklung der Technik eines gezeigt hat, dann das der Stromverbrauch sinkt.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (23. Januar 2017)

Mal angenommen mein System zieht am Ende nur 550w und ich habe dennoch 850 verbaut,  gibt's da irgendwelche Nachteile für mich?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Januar 2017)

Das Netzteil ist lauter, da beim 850er die Kühlung ja auf mehr Leistung ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Januar 2017)

cerbero schrieb:


> Wenn die vergangene Entwicklung der Technik eines gezeigt hat, dann das der Stromverbrauch sinkt.



Blödsinn, der Stromverbrauch ist seit der GTX 280/480 recht konstant, bzw. mit der Fury X sogar noch stark gestiegen. Wie es in Zukunft weitergeht kann keiner sagen, es ist jedoch nicht zu erwarten dass der Verbrauch sinkt, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## claster17 (23. Januar 2017)

Wir sind jetzt seit mehreren Jahren ziemlich konstant bei höchstens 300W für Top-GPUs, während die kleineren aber doch sehr schnellen um 200W liegen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt möchte ich dann auf das neue Intel Sockel 2066 umsteigen, eine neue CPU und eine 1080ti und 32GB RAM verbauen und am liebsten alles per Wasserkühlung betreiben.



Da die 1080 Ti eine abgespeckte Titan X werden wird, kannst du in etwa davon ausgehen, dass sie genauso eine TDP von 250 Watt haben wird.
Die Skylake E Prozessoren werden sich nicht von aktuellen Broadwell E Prozessoren unterscheiden.
Du kannst also als Maßstab der Leistungsaufnahme ein Sockel 2011-3 System mit einer 980 Ti zu Rate ziehen.

Und da muss ich nur mein System anschauen. 
Jetzt rate mal, was mein System für eine Leistungsaufnahme hat? Genau -- keine 400 Watt unter Last.
Du kannst dir das 650er oder 750er Modell sparen, kauf dir das 550er Modell. Das wird problemlos reichen.


----------



## TheJoker1987 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich mag leider einige nun komplett zur Weißglut bringen aber ich traue mich mal  

Gibt es technische Gründe die gegen ein 850w Netzteil sprechen? Also ist es nicht gut ein so großes Netzteil mit 500 Watt dauerhaft zu betreiben?


----------



## ForceOne (23. Januar 2017)

Hab den Thread nur überflogen, aber deine Frage wurde schon beantwortet... Gegen die 850W (bzw. alle Versionen ab 550W aufwärts) Version sprechen 1. höherer IDLE Verbrauch 2. höherer Anschaffungspreis 3. kein Vorteil gegenüber 550W


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. Januar 2017)

ForceOne schrieb:


> 3. kein Vorteil gegenüber 550W


----------



## Pu244 (23. Januar 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Ich mag leider einige nun komplett zur Weißglut bringen aber ich traue mich mal
> 
> Gibt es technische Gründe die gegen ein 850w Netzteil sprechen? Also ist es nicht gut ein so großes Netzteil mit 500 Watt dauerhaft zu betreiben?



Im Prinzip spricht nichts dagegen, außer das es etwa  50€ mehr kostet und erst etwas bringt, wenn dein PC die 550W Leistungsaufnahme (netto!) durchbricht. Wenn du deinen Seelenfrieden findest, weil du auch für SLI und alle kommenden CPUs und GPUs, optimal gerüstet bist, dann solltest du es kaufen.


----------



## -Nightfly- (23. Januar 2017)

Ich habe in meinem System das P11 550W verbaut.

Enthalten sind: 6700K, 32GB DDR4 und 2 NVMe SSDs dazu 5 Lüfter insgesamt und ich sprenge niemals die 120W. Bleibt also noch massig Luft für eine dicke Grafikkarte.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

TheJoker1987 schrieb:


> Gibt es technische Gründe die gegen ein 850w Netzteil sprechen? Also ist es nicht gut ein so großes Netzteil mit 500 Watt dauerhaft zu betreiben?



Was meinst du mit technische Gründe?
Technisch ist es Wumpe, ob du ein 500 Watt oder 5000 Watt Netzteil einbaust.
Das größere kostet halt mehr Geld, ist ineffizienter, lauter und überflüssiger.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (23. Januar 2017)

Sicher, dass es lauter ist? Alle BQ Netzteile, denen ich über den Weg gelaufen bin, waren noch die leiseste Komponente im System.


----------



## cerbero (23. Januar 2017)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, der Stromverbrauch ist seit der GTX 280/480 recht konstant, bzw. mit der Fury X sogar noch stark gestiegen. Wie es in Zukunft weitergeht kann keiner sagen, es ist jedoch nicht zu erwarten dass der Verbrauch sinkt, eher im Gegenteil.



Und der größte Energieverbraucher im PC ist im Normalfall die Graphikkarte. Aber eben nicht der einzige. CPUs, Chipsätze und Platten wurden durchaus sparsamer.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es lauter ist? Alle BQ Netzteile, denen ich über den Weg gelaufen bin, waren noch die leiseste Komponente im System.



Im Vergleich zum 550er Modell sind die stärkeren Modelle nun mal lauter.
Im Vergleich zum Xilence ist jedes BeQuiet natürlich leise.
Du darfst Lautstärke immer nur innerhalb einer Serie vergleichen und darum geht es hier ja.


----------

